# Type O Negative what a disappointment



## Rebel-lion (Jun 22, 2007)

Last night I went to see Type O Negative play in London at the Astoria they where supported by Paradise Lost, doors opened at seven so we had plenty of time for a few drinks and what not. We got in to see the support act I donâ€™t know who they where but they where pretty good. 

After 45 minutes of the Warm up band Paradise lost came storming on, they started there act with a new song called â€œThe Enemyâ€  from there new album In Requiem (if you want to here there new track here you go  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMgQoYFp_K4 ) They also played, Grey, Ashes & Debris, Gothic, As I die, One Second, Say just words, (my all time favourite track http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR4mbGBYDRA) Paradise where on top form. You could see the band was loving it putting real feeling and power behind there music, there was a good crowd, a lot of people sing along, not many pits and what pits I did see where pretty good natured ones not to rough. there was a good sound set up, you could here every one really well. If I can sum up Paradise Lost performance as awesome, they where truly  electric!! 

Sadly I found Type O the opposite they took 45 minutes to get on stage . To be honest I found them to be boring as hell they put very little effort into what they where playing there heart was simply not in it they didnâ€™t look like they where enjoying them selfâ€™s and it was reflected on to the crowd, there sound set up was good but they only played one track that I recognised on the whole night and that was Black NO.1 and they only played for about 40 minutes and they where the head lining act! One word would describe there performance and that word would be wank!   

Type O Negative and Paradise Lost will be touring Europe, Germany and US so if you like your Goth I suggest check Paradise Lost and go see them


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 24, 2007)

I love Paradise Lost. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Muse (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a Type O fan, but it doesn't surprise me they suck in concert.  From my experience the bands that can really, really make a great impression live are the exception, not the rule.  Many are average showmen at best, while many I thought/hoped would be kick ass kinda sucked.  David Bowie and Nine Inch Nails have been the best I've seen so far, and a few Canadian bands hold definite second places.  Finger Eleven kinda sucked the worst (even being shown up by Decent From Above, who still sucked in that holy-shit-they're-not-dead-yet way, though they were really just the openers for the openers kind of deal.  Funny, I can't remember which band was the Headliner in that show.  )


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 28, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I love Paradise Lost. <3 <3 <3



Wow so far you are the only person that i have meet here thats even  herded of them I seen them 4 times know every time i seen them they have been ace! they are one of the first bands i really got in to the first track i listen to was "As I die", what a tune!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 28, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> I'm a Type O fan, but it doesn't surprise me they suck in concert.Â Â From my experience the bands that can really, really make a great impression live are the exception, not the rule.Â Â Many are average showmen at best, while many I thought/hoped would be kick ass kinda sucked.Â Â David Bowie and Nine Inch Nails have been the best I've seen so far, and a few Canadian bands hold definite second places.Â Â Finger Eleven kinda sucked the worst (even being shown up by Decent From Above, who still sucked in that holy-shit-they're-not-dead-yet way, though they were really just the openers for the openers kind of deal.Â Â Funny, I can't remember which band was the Headliner in that show.Â Â )



i saw Tool, Down, Clutch and Metallica at last years Download fest they where on form really enjoyed that weekend Guns N Roses on the other hand where wank!!


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't stand Type O.. In my opinion, he's got one of the worst "singing" voices I've ever heard. x-x


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2007)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> I can't stand Type O.. In my opinion, he's got one of the worst "singing" voices I've ever heard. x-x


Right next to Skinny Puppy!


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 1, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't really heard anything of Skinny Puppy. A remix.. but that was it. ;o


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jul 2, 2007)

Be careful what you label music as. It can severely piss people off.
Paradise Lost is goth-ic metal, and Type O... well, they're just metal. In fact, I'd go as far as calling them hair metal.


----------



## Oni (Jul 3, 2007)

What is with all these strange bands?!

[size=x-large]*LONG LIVE MEGADEATH!!!!!*[/size]


----------



## Hisstor (Jul 5, 2007)

PARADISE LOST ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im am so going to see them


Anyone heard of Strapping young lad?


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2007)

Hisstor said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of Strapping young lad?



Yup. Heard, and heard of, them.  They're semi-local, I thought (Vancouver, so not as local as I figured).  Even got invited to a concert once, but politely declined as I'm not a fan - When the example of a 'good' review for a band is 'heaviest thing ever' I just can't take it too seriously.


----------

